# 600bhp Skyline Top Speed Run tested today



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Well,i've finally seen what a 600bhp R32 GTR can do at top speed,and it's :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Not saying much for obvious reasons,but an R34 GTR,and an R32 GTR had some "fun" so to speak,the R34 GTR is running somewhere in the region of 700bhp.

Speed wise,all i'm saying is that it was in excess of 180mph,all on a private track of course.


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

Good to see your having fun have you posted pics of you R32 mate?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Shame you can't make it to the shootout this week. We have a 2 mile straight to work with and should be getting some good speeds as well


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

where's the shootout John,i may come along anyway 

Here are some pics:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Alll the details of the shootout are here:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=43608


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i can't access that page?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It's in the members area. It's a members only event. Sorry


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

ah rite,no probs.

Just got to get my dad to give me money for me to join up


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

The defi gauge on the blue R34 showed 196mph !!!! the silver R32 (BIG HKS) was in the lead and pulling,so ill let you estimate what speed it was doing. Trust me,you dont have many friends at 200mph!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

T88_Power said:


> The defi gauge on the blue R34 showed 196mph !!!! the silver R32 (BIG HKS) was in the lead and pulling,so ill let you estimate what speed it was doing. Trust me,you dont have many friends at 200mph!


all done on a private road of course

i didn't want to say the exact speeds as wasn't sure if the owner's wanted me to,but one of them has so............

i want to see it agan,lol


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

T88_Power said:


> The defi gauge on the blue R34 showed 196mph !!!! the silver R32 (BIG HKS) was in the lead and pulling,so ill let you estimate what speed it was doing. Trust me,you dont have many friends at 200mph!


We can all dream


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

we need a re-match!!!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> we need a re-match!!!!


seconds up round 2


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

remember that other private rd we talked about on saturday?

we should go there


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> remember that other private rd we talked about on saturday?
> 
> we should go there


Been there ,done it,got the t shirt.........196 in fifth cant be bad.....poor sixth didnt even get a chance....may be next time...may be next time 200+mph not bad for 196 with a blown manufold gaskets ay....scarey sh*t or what


----------



## ish (Dec 17, 2001)

is that arthur's r32?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

What gearbox/tyres/rev limit is the R32 running?

Phil


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi ya there MR TAKAMO i am allways ready for round 2 but at the end of the day i see it as ALL FUN, ALL SHOW AND NOT TO FORGET AND ALL GO!!!!!!!!!! FROM THE OWNER OF BIG HKS


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Takamo said:


> Been there ,done it,got the t shirt.........196 in fifth cant be bad.....poor sixth didnt even get a chance....may be next time...may be next time 200+mph not bad for 196 with a blown manufold gaskets ay....scarey sh*t or what


That's some going. Out of curiosity, what does it say on your rear bumper? "You know when you've been..."


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Is there a way to get signed up as a member and get along to the shootout in time? (obviously I need to somehow get wind of how far away it is from me before I can say that I am able to come! - i'm in Tun Wells, East Sussex)

Will be signing up anyway - just haven't got round to doing it yet.

Cheers

D.

EDIT: - AWESOME speeds fella's. Would love to get somewhere safe to check out what my 400bhp R32 can do (obviously nothing compared to that, but would still be interested)

Cheers


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

vennuth said:


> That's some going. Out of curiosity, what does it say on your rear bumper? "You know when you've been..."


You know when you've been TAKAMO'D


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Takamo said:


> You know when you've been TAKAMO'D



I was going to get a sticker like that, but then I remembered my real name is Roger !


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Philip said:


> What gearbox/tyres/rev limit is the R32 running?
> 
> Phil


I'll try find out for you.

PM T88_Power though,as he will know


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

How about:

"My other cars a Porsche, but today i'm in a hurry!"


...or is that too old now


----------



## Crazy (Nov 3, 2003)

I am sure it is!!!


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi there everyone i was not even in the redline at top speed it was pulling and very stable at that speed.Plenty left in the car but shame the roads are too short.If its good enough to pull 200mph and more its good enough for me.

Thanks


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

T88, wernt you selling your R32??


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Yunis A said:


> T88, wernt you selling your R32??



not after that run that it did  ,wants to keep it now


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi definately iam keeping this Beast.


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Takamo said:


> Been there ,done it,got the t shirt.........196 in fifth cant be bad.....poor sixth didnt even get a chance....may be next time...may be next time 200+mph not bad for 196 with a blown manufold gaskets ay....scarey sh*t or what


Hi i was not doing bad for 1.2 bar and remember ive always got b mode on my boost controller so may pull even more next time.:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

When are you next up at pod? Be nice to meet up with you guys again...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i'm going to try and get them down soon hopefully!!

Ash-I went to your shop earlier on,did you dad tell you?


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

nice time give me a buzz and i'll try and tag along as i'm right near brum


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi thanks for coming to the shop my dad told me,ill see you on saturday.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

might not be able to come on saturday,going to an auction for MG stuff at Longbridge,but i'll try pop down for a while.

Still coming on sunday though rite?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Big_Single said:


> Hi ya there MR TAKAMO i am allways ready for round 2 but at the end of the day i see it as ALL FUN, ALL SHOW AND NOT TO FORGET AND ALL GO!!!!!!!!!! FROM THE OWNER OF BIG HKS


TUT ,TUT ,TUT i have it on live video....so i may just put it up on the forum so ALL can enjoy true power at its best.....You Know When You've Been TAKAMO'D


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

the video is good,but i've seen it myself that the r32 was ahead of the r34,maybe next time


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

vennuth said:


> That's some going. Out of curiosity, what does it say on your rear bumper? "You know when you've been..."


" YOU KNOW WHEN YOU'VE BEEN TAKAMO'D "


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

T88_Power said:


> Hi there everyone i was not even in the redline at top speed it was pulling and very stable at that speed.Plenty left in the car but shame the roads are too short.If its good enough to pull 200mph and more its good enough for me.
> 
> Thanks


Chi zi zi noo karnoon la boo ra zi:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

T88_Power said:


> Hi i was not doing bad for 1.2 bar and remember ive always got b mode on my boost controller so may pull even more next time.:smokin: :smokin:


And i was in reverse gear not bad ay......Anytime, Any place,No matter what weather night or day...ready when you are as it is with the Blown manufold and turbo gaskets....


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Takamo said:


> And i was in reverse gear not bad ay......Anytime, Any place,No matter what weather night or day...ready when you are as it is with the Blown manufold and turbo gaskets....


soon


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> the video is good,but i've seen it myself that the r32 was ahead of the r34,maybe next time


Yes it was and then he decided to race without any notice and i still caught him in a blink of an eye and was bumpering him at 170-180 and then he pulled out the way as could not or did not want to carry on and let me fly past at 196 and anyway you were no where to be spotted at that time so how can you give any verdict....i have heard this type of nonsense to many times before so this time i came equiped with my camera recorded it all


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Takamo said:


> Yes it was and then he decided to race without any notice and i still caught him in a blink of an eye and was bumpering him at 170-180 and then he pulled out the way as could not or did not want to carry on and let me fly past at 196 and anyway you were no where to be spotted at that time so how can you give any verdict....i have heard this type of nonsense to many times before so this time i came equiped with my camera recorded it all


our GTR isn't as fast as yours,so couldn't stay up with either you or the R32,but i could see you  .

Re-match soon


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Damb I want to see that video!
Come on please!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> our GTR isn't as fast as yours,so couldn't stay up with either you or the R32,but i could see you  .
> 
> Re-match soon


SORTED....... IM GAME READY WHEN YOU AND THEY ARE...off the line side by side or top end you choose and handeling well thats out the question


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

TREG said:


> Damb I want to see that video!
> Come on please!!



lol,i got it on video aswell,but due to the rock hard suspension,you can only see them shooting past us,and also take off at the start,then i tried to focus but all i got was the sky,next time i'll mount the camera to the car itself!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Takamo said:


> SORTED....... IM GAME READY WHEN YOU AND THEY ARE...off the line side by side or top end you choose and handeling well thats out the question



how about the car with the lowest top speed   ,we'll win that one with ease!

get the beast fixed first,we'll then arrange something


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> how about the car with the lowest top speed   ,we'll win that one with ease!
> 
> get the beast fixed first,we'll then arrange something


Na mate your motor can motor but your father is a wise man he likes to hold on to his liceince and his dosh in his pocket and not give to the skyline specialists...no what i mean...i saw your motor take off at one of the junctions and it can go....you got a good car thier trust me.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks bro,bringing your's down on sat?

should be there hopefully


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> thanks bro,bringing your's down on sat?
> 
> should be there hopefully


Na it dont sound too healthy with the gaskets blowing, when i get it sorted hopefully before the next show i,ll give it a spanking to warm its turbos...anyway take it easy im off now....no hard feelings yeah


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

no probs bro,see you saturday anyway hopefully,think we will be bringing our GTR,not to sure yet


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

come on dude post the video!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

how do i post a video on the web?

well,how do i get the video onto the pc?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TREG said:


> Damb I want to see that video!
> Come on please!!


Ahhh,video,video,video! 

Someone help put the video link up


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi there to all let me just say one thing i was always ahead i never saw the back of the R34 He always saw the back of my car,its a real shame because my little bro in the back wasnt even bothered to record because when you are doing 200mph its hard to concentrate.


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Takamo said:


> And i was in reverse gear not bad ay......Anytime, Any place,No matter what weather night or day...ready when you are as it is with the Blown manufold and turbo gaskets....


Hi you got a 12.1 on the day i have done that same time without everything on it today so that says it all.:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Takamo said:


> Chi zi zi noo karnoon la boo ra zi:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


Hi until my we let go of the pedal thats when you came past.As soon as we took of you did not come past,and you did not come side by side now thats what you call power for a 17 year old car.


----------



## NXD (Jan 12, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> how do i post a video on the web?
> 
> well,how do i get the video onto the pc?


http://videos.streetfire.net/Upload/Upload.uplx
comon we want it:smokin:  :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i'll get it sorted asap,i got an exam on friday on microbiology,so revising for that at the mo,hopefully have it up tonight


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

HI YA THERE GUYS BY THE WAY T88 POWER IS MY OLDER BROTHER IT IS A SHAME THAT I NEVER GOT THE CAMERA OUT *ANYWAY EVEN IF I DID THE ZOOM WOULDN'T GO FAR ENOUGH!!! *


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

Please don't shout.


----------



## B4D HK (Mar 23, 2006)

Right then, bet you didnt think you would find me on here aye........?

Firstly, no one is to post the video on here or anywhere, the video was purely for us to enjoy at a later date. Dont want it getting into the wrong hands etc... no offence. 

Secondly, I have inside information that at no point did the blue R34 (Takamo) overtake the silver R32 (BIG HKS).

*At no point was Takamo bumpering BIG HKS! *

no excuses bro (manifold etc) we won hands down.....................:smokin: 

rematch? i dont know I might be washing my hair!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

It seems to me that you guys have forgotten that this is a public forum with anybody able to view your comments. I'm no prude, I know most of us will speed from time to time, but to happily brag about this sort of stuff may put other GTR owners in a bad light. If you guys want to 'willy wave' great, but do it on MSN or chavracer.com. I've already seen two sites, frequented in the main by fun loving but respectable people, damaged in this way.

Only my opinion, I know you've said this was all on a private road etc etc, I just think it's all a bit childish.


----------



## B4D HK (Mar 23, 2006)

stuartstaples said:


> It seems to me that you guys have forgotten that this is a public forum with anybody able to view your comments. I'm no prude, I know most of us will speed from time to time, but to happily brag about this sort of stuff may put other GTR owners in a bad light. If you guys want to 'willy wave' great, but do it on MSN or chavracer.com. I've already seen two sites, frequented in the main by fun loving but respectable people, damaged in this way.
> 
> Only my opinion, I know you've said this was all on a private road etc etc, I just think it's all a bit childish.


with all due respect Mr Staples...........MIND YOUR OWN F***ING BUSINESS !


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

B4D HK said:


> with all due respect Mr Staples...........MIND YOUR OWN F***ING BUSINESS !


Public forum = public business.

If it's a secret, why brag about it like a little kid on here?

Phil


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

For those that were taking part in the 'speed trials'

I'm not niaive. I knew that my comments would annoy or upset you. My intention was to make you think about what and where you're posting. Your actions and subsequent comments could affect others that choose to act more responsibly. I stand by my comments, and it was not necessarily the act that worried me, more the notion that some of you guys think it's cool to get carried away on a public forum with talk of bumper riding, 200mph runs and even worse, video proof that you did it!! If you want to take those risks that's up to you, but at least have the intelligence to keep your banter off a site like this.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Post the video,with no number plates.
That should keep everyone happy.


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

THIS IS A MESSAGE TO STUART STAPLES IF YOU CAN TALK SO MUCH WHAT CAR DO YOU DRIVE I BET YOU ITS A METRO WITH A BIG BORE EXHAUST WICH CAN ONLY DO 65MPH TOP SPEED HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

I will endulge your feeble attempt to wind me up. I drive a modest GTR 32. Obviously nothing as powerful as you 'big hitters' but a nice stage one and a bit with very nice handling. I choose to stretch it's legs at race circuits like Snetterton and Cadwell and the very occassional quarter mile day. I also have a track only car that has been quite nicely tweeked over the last 5 years. Hope that helps your query and I hope you enjoy the rest of your colouring in.


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Big_Single said:


> THIS IS A MESSAGE TO STUART STAPLES IF YOU CAN TALK SO MUCH WHAT CAR DO YOU DRIVE I BET YOU ITS A METRO WITH A BIG BORE EXHAUST WICH CAN ONLY DO 65MPH TOP SPEED HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!


I just drove Stu's car home...........goes ok for a Metro...LMFAO


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

THIS IS A MESSAGE TO T88,BIG SINGLE AND B4D HK ONLY COWARDS...YES COWARDS CALL THAT WINNING, YOU ALL A BUNCH OF LOSES WHO CALL HAVING A FRIENDLY RACE TAKING OFF WITHOUT THE OTHER PARTY KNOWING THAT THEY ARE MEANT TO BE IN A CHALLENGE.

WELL HERES MY CHALLENGE TO ANYONE OF YOU LOSES BRING ANYONE OF YOUR CARS YES ANYONE, WITH ANY DRIVER OF YOUR CHOICE ANYWHERE ANYTIME KEY FOR KEY AND IF YOU BEET ME I WILL GIVE TEN GRAND ON TOP UNTILL YOU ACCEPT KEEP YOUR LYING MOUTHS SHUT!!!!

PUT UP OR SHUT UP


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

B4D HK said:


> Right then, bet you didnt think you would find me on here aye........?
> 
> Firstly, no one is to post the video on here or anywhere, the video was purely for us to enjoy at a later date. Dont want it getting into the wrong hands etc... no offence.
> 
> ...


SORRY PAL I DONT KNOW WHO YOU THINK YOU ARE TELLING ME THAT I CANT PUT THE VIDEO ON HERE I SUGGEST YOU KEEP YOUR IDEAS AND SUGGESTIONS TO YOUR SELF....I WISH THE DAY COMES WHEN I MEET YOU AT THE STARTN LINE.....TUT TUT TUT


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

T88_Power said:


> Hi you got a 12.1 on the day i have done that same time without everything on it today so that says it all.:smokin: :smokin:



AND I THINK YOUR FORGETTING WHO DROVE YOUR 32 ON THE DAY, I DID AND I HAD BUST ITS B*LLOCKS TO GET THAT AFTER ABOUT 10 RUNS, AS YOU KNOW IVE PULLED AN 11.8 ON MY SECOND RUN......ALL I CAN SAY TO GUYS IS BRINGGGG ITTT!!!!:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Big_Single said:


> HI YA THERE GUYS BY THE WAY T88 POWER IS MY OLDER BROTHER IT IS A SHAME THAT I NEVER GOT THE CAMERA OUT *ANYWAY EVEN IF I DID THE ZOOM WOULDN'T GO FAR ENOUGH!!! *


MORE LIKE YOU DIDNT WANT ANY SHAMMING EVIDENCE OF BEING P*SSED ALL OVER EVEN THO YOU GUYS ALL WAYS LIKE DOING SNEAKY ONES AND JUST SHOOTING OFF BUT TOO SCARED TO GET SIDE BY SIDE.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

OK, calm down and please stop posting in capitals... thanks.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Peter said:


> OK, calm down and please stop posting in capitals... thanks.



At last a mod


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

YOUR CARS FASTER MR TAKAMO NICE ONE!!!!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Peter said:


> OK, calm down and please stop posting in capitals... thanks.


Sorry mate but im getting fed up of hearing the same bull sh*t everytime from these clowns


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Big_Single said:


> YOUR CARS FASTER MR TAKAMO NICE ONE!!!!!


You have finally come to your senses....thank you as they say honesty is the best policy


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

OK, next one who posts in caps gets a 2 week ban...


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

everyone just calm down and chill.

Takamo, no offence bro just a bit of light hearted fun. yes I agree honesty is the best policy. your car is 700bhp aint it????? ha ha ha .cheers H.
catch ya later Im out of here.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Big_Single said:


> everyone just calm down and chill.
> 
> Takamo, no offence bro just a bit of light hearted fun. yes I agree honesty is the best policy. your car is 700bhp aint it????? ha ha ha .cheers H.
> catch ya later Im out of here.


Im not your bro...i think your forgetting your manners the little bit that you have my car is not 700bhp its 70bhp yes 70bhp or it could be even 7bhp or even 0.7bhp but its still quicker then your 10000000000000000bhp 32


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

And my dick is bigger than yours... jeez.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Peter-Let me say something please

Takamo,Big_Single-Relax guys,we all know what each car is capable off,we've seen what they both can do,i think we should cool it off now,don't want anyone getting a ban or anything,we'll just get you each to 1/4 mile it next time


----------



## R34_VSII (Mar 23, 2006)

@ T88_power/Big_Single

What a pair of chav boy racers you come across on here  .Oh well at least your internet persona matches your real life one pefectly.

I mean ffs you don't even own the skyline(s) you are boasting about. They belong to your father   

@Takamo

Who did the mods on your 34? I've never heard of 'Takamo'?


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

T88's car at pod ..I hear its had a lot done since then..I think its the same one...

clicky


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

R34_VSII said:


> @ T88_power/Big_Single
> 
> What a pair of chav boy racers you come across on here  .Oh well at least your internet persona matches your real life one pefectly.
> 
> ...


You took the words out of my mouth literaly....when you guys(T88,Big single & B4D HK) if ever can own any skyline that remotely even costs the same as my ALLOYS on my car then you should be allowed to whisper....and before you guys come out with "whats my dads is ours".....is it?...tut tut tut

JUST REMEMBER who's who you guys are starting to get carried away with your comments CARS COME AND GO!! and "H" your not helping the situation i thought you would know better after complaining about thier respect issue.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> Peter-Let me say something please
> 
> Takamo,Big_Single-Relax guys,we all know what each car is capable off,we've seen what they both can do,i think we should cool it off now,don't want anyone getting a ban or anything,we'll just get you each to 1/4 mile it next time


Your rite and i think that would be the perfect fix to all this on the DRAG STRIP...IF I WIN,I WIN AND IF I LOSE, I LOSE but at least it will be a fair race and im man enough to accept defeat if i am defeated...i have not won every race and i always say"good race "to the competitor, at the end of the day its a fun day out and as you know i havent bought a skyline just to stand and stare at it...i bought it for its power and buzz.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

wow calm down ladies, its only a car, no need to ow hand bags about


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Yunis A said:


> wow calm down ladies, its only a car, no need to ow hand bags about


Ha Ha....dont forget the ipods


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Takamo:

Date of Birth:
20th May 1990 
Age:
15 
Type of car driven:
R34 GTR 
Location:
Birmingham 
Occupation:
Car Alarms And Audio 

Honesty really is the best policy lol.


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

R34_VSII said:


> @ T88_power/Big_Single
> 
> What a pair of chav boy racers you come across on here  .Oh well at least your internet persona matches your real life one pefectly.
> 
> ...


Hi listen you dont know me i have 4 skyline GTRs my dad has brought them for me and my brother.Now thats what i call a dad in fact me and my bro are in charge so thats why i can boast about my GTRs......:smokin:


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

vennuth said:


> Takamo:
> 
> Date of Birth:
> 20th May 1990
> ...


whats a 15 yr old doing driving at 200 mph on the public roads???


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi i dont have no idea...


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

Jerry jerry jerry jerry  Go Jeery go jerry go jerry!!!


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

ma1lik said:


> Jerry jerry jerry jerry


Hi how are you still got your skyline


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

Yep still here  sorry i havent called you i've run out of credits but will do as soon as i get a chance!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Why is it always the same group of people perpetuating threads like these?

Any more talk of streetracing and this will be locked and people banned. End of discussion.


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

People say a dog is a mans best friend but between me and my bro T88 power a nissan skyline gtr rb26 with a T88-34D is my best best friend and thats my tea and biscuit for the day. HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

perhaps admin could move this to the

"*nodoby gives a shit*" section?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Or just close it may be...?


----------

